# Asme code issues



## ASME A.I (19 يناير 2010)

I am opening this page for any questions or asme code issues that anyone would face or would like to ask on asme code in particular as i am an asme authorized inspector
so , please feel free ,and let us communicate on code issues and problems.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (19 يناير 2010)

merci bcp


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (20 يناير 2010)

you can participate here

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92968.html


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 يناير 2010)

if possible to upload the ASME CODES SECTION - B ,and if you can till us about (B-115) and(B-49) thank you


----------



## engineermsm (21 أبريل 2010)

Hello, 
i would appreciate your help if you tell me if there is any information in ASME (or any other standard) abt how to calculate test pressure, and what is the specification of testing medium according to material of pipe.. 

Thanks


----------



## عادل يحيى (4 مايو 2010)

please please please i need ASME PTC 4 and ASME PTC all if available


----------



## محمدسعيدصديق (6 مايو 2010)

Mr Mohamed Many thanks, So Please I looking forward your kindly help, so please if it possible send me your contact at moh_said_alex at yah , your kindly efforts are appreciated *


----------



## محمد بن عايض (23 مارس 2011)

للرفع.........
_____________________________
ما هو الذي قمت برفعه ؟ (الإدارة)


----------



## محمد حمزه (1 أكتوبر 2011)

نرجو تواجدك بإستمرار .. لنستفيد من خبراتك معنا


----------



## egy_inspector (17 أكتوبر 2011)

Assalam Alykum

could u pls tell me how an individual can be ASME Authorized Inspector (AI
many thx


----------



## gas (8 نوفمبر 2011)

please i would like to attend a short course where can i understand use and easeir utilize of ASME b31.3 
thank alot for your soonest action


----------

